# CEPP Practice Problems for Sale



## padmap (May 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I have this book for sale, no tabs, no highlights. very useful for the Civil PE exam. Rest of my books are gone.

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual 11th Edition

$50 including shipping.

Email me at [email protected] if interested. Paypal Only.


----------

